# so... isn't stro supposed to breakout this year?



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

my fantasy team is waiting on his "breakout" season. :curse:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

As I have preached and posted before...'stro is in the same boat as Yao...they need a coach, not just someone getting a paycheck because of what his name is.

CD...get a BIGS coach and get one quickly! This young talent is going to die on the vine if you don't!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> As I have preached and posted before...'stro is in the same boat as Yao...they need a coach, not just someone getting a paycheck because of what his name is.
> 
> CD...get a BIGS coach and get one quickly! This young talent is going to die on the vine if you don't!


I'm assuming you're talking about either Patrick or Jeff, they're both at fault. Yelling smack in the papers about your players doesn't help at all in the NBA. Yao doesn't need anymore "help" from Ewing or Jeff. Everything that Tracy and Yao do, is just that, Tracy and Yao. Great players only need guidance not literal direction. Just run the right plays on off and def. Stro seemed to play best alongside Juwan,and Yao for some reason. He's not I repeat NOT a post-player at all yet.... he's too small and lightweight. As Reggie Miller said on TNT when he attempted to guard ZO in the post "hit the gym and the weights little man...". I concur wholeheartedly Reggie. If I could trade this dude for Lamar Odom right now I would, or at least ride him on the bench until he learns the plays and gets some passion for rebounding. Jeff said, "non-active players will not play for me", well why is Lonny Baxter sitting on your bench oh defensive rebounding guru??? :curse:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Of course we'd trade Stro for Lamar Odom. I doubt Swift is ever going to "break out". Like I said a while back, I think he's limited but could be useful if used right. We can't have him loitering at the top of the key or jostling feebly in the post for position. He needs to get offensive rebounds, or at least contest them, tap the ball around. He needs to roll to the basket, catch lobs, score within the flow. He's not the sort of player for whom you can draw up plays.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> As I have preached and posted before...'stro is in the same boat as Yao...they need a coach, not just someone getting a paycheck because of what his name is.
> 
> CD...get a BIGS coach and get one quickly! This young talent is going to die on the vine if you don't!



Stop talking, we have a great coach.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Stop talking, we have a great coach.


i think he is referring to ewing who was suppose to be here just to help yao.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ewing's a piece of crap. We should've asked Kareem to come, now he's turning Bynum into a good player in LA


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Swift is just stupid, though. He hardly understands the game of basketball. He just knows to jump. He still dribbles with his head down. Fundamentally he is flawed.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

give stro a break

hes getting use to the houston system and he has shown signs of improvement 
he will breakout sooner or later


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> As I have preached and posted before...'stro is in the same boat as Yao...they need a coach, not just someone getting a paycheck because of what his name is.
> 
> CD...get a BIGS coach and get one quickly! This young talent is going to die on the vine if you don't!


Want to venture a guess as to how many coaches Stromile Swift has had in his six years in the league?

He sucks no matter who's coaching him. He's just a lazy, unmotivated, ultra-athletic bum.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

smithys1510 said:


> give stro a break
> 
> hes getting use to the houston system and he has shown signs of improvement
> he will breakout sooner or later


I doubt he ever will. He is super athletic but is probably too retarded and lazy to be a star player. From the games he has played for Houston, I see why Grizzles gave up him. He could be a good role player if used in the right way, though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Of course we'd trade Stro for Lamar Odom.


Odom will bring some positives to this offense but most importantly he'd bring a crippling contract. The guy is almost earning a max contract, not something we can afford with TMac and Yao. But agree with your assessment of Swift.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

anyone expecting swift to break out this season was expecting way too much. he was a going to be a decent player that will provide athleticism in the frontcourt. he was brought in to improve the pf position and i'd say he has definately been better than weatherspoon and padgett and the guys that played there last year.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm still wondering when the Rockets will realize that PATRICK EWING IS DOING ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! HE'S JUST SITTING ON THE BENCH! PUT HIM TO WORK! OR MUCH BETTER YET, REPLACE HIM!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> I'm still wondering when the Rockets will realize that PATRICK EWING IS DOING ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! HE'S JUST SITTING ON THE BENCH! PUT HIM TO WORK! OR MUCH BETTER YET, REPLACE HIM!


Thanks for the back up, Demiloy...that was the point of my post...the BIGS coach, or should I say the "alleged" BIGS coach.

I also catch the point about how many coaches Swift has had...but, the point about his questionable fundamentals is a very good one. If ole buddy is starting out without some tools in the shed, then that is where Houston's coaching staff should start...break down his game and start over. If he is going to play with TMac, Howard and Yao, his lack of solid basketball fundamentals are going to get in the way. Those guys are solid, with high basketball IQ's.

I guess my final point about coaching Swift is that there has to be a way to get through to a guy with his obvious athletic ability. When he takes it high and hard to the hole, it just makes me scream...and I am a woman, btw! A "mature" woman who has loved basketball for over 40 years, since my big brother taught me that the free throw is not a jump shot...fundamentals.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Thanks for the back up, Demiloy...that was the point of my post...the BIGS coach, or should I say the "alleged" BIGS coach.
> 
> I also catch the point about how many coaches Swift has had...but, the point about his questionable fundamentals is a very good one. If ole buddy is starting out without some tools in the shed, then that is where Houston's coaching staff should start...break down his game and start over. If he is going to play with TMac, Howard and Yao, his lack of solid basketball fundamentals are going to get in the way. Those guys are solid, with high basketball IQ's.
> 
> I guess my final point about coaching Swift is that there has to be a way to get through to a guy with his obvious athletic ability. When he takes it high and hard to the hole, it just makes me scream...*and I am a woman, btw!* A "mature" woman who has loved basketball for over 40 years, since my big brother taught me that the free throw is not a jump shot...fundamentals.


i have a feeling that was directed towards me, sorry bout that.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Pimped...not directed toward anybody...just wanted to clarify the situation, since I thought I was being misunderstood from my first point. Then I just summarized some of the posts from others that I agreed with. No worries, mate.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Ewing's a piece of crap. We should've asked Kareem to come, now he's turning Bynum into a good player in LA


It's tough for us to really know how good a coach Ewing is. It's all behind the scenes. I know Yao's defense has been slowly but steadily improving from the end of his second season. Don't know how much of that can be attributed to Ewing's presence, but I don't think we're in a position to label him crap. 
Also, Kareem has a reputation of being a terrible coach. From what I've read about him, he does not get along well with most people -- especially young players -- and he is selfish and egotistical. 



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Odom will bring some positives to this offense but most importantly he'd bring a crippling contract. The guy is almost earning a max contract, not something we can afford with TMac and Yao.


Oh, I know almost nothing about contracts and all that, so I wasn't really thinking when I said it.


----------

